# Sure did miss motocross. Glad to be back in California.



## EIngerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Japan was an amazing experience. But I'm so glad to be back to shooting what I love. Hanging out and riding with old friends. Just enjoying life and shooting.


Thanks for looking.
(1) Directly between the ramp and landing catching this backflip.



Back flip-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr
(2)Girl power! This chick rips!!!



20151211-EAI_9335 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr
(3)A buddy of mine blasting a corner. 



Perris-3 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## xDarek (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice series, I love the first one nad the 3rd one.They are so amazing. I like how you shot the dirt behind the moto is so awsomeee!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 23, 2016)

#1 is wonderful ... (But you already knew that).

Hey, I was in San Diego yesterday. Yes, Japan is amazing ... But it isn't San Diego.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Gary. You're absolutely right. lol Its NOT San Diego. 

xDarek, Thank you very much. Greatly appreciate the comment.


----------



## Subrosa9901 (Jan 23, 2016)

The third pic of your buddy jumps out at me as both a rider and a photographer  What a great set of action shots


----------



## annamaria (Jan 23, 2016)

Number one is awesome!


----------



## Milky (Jan 27, 2016)

3Rd one best for me. 2nd one i don't like that much, the point of view is not great, no idea where he take of from and where he is going to land. 1st one it looks more like you took it from above than you took it from under because of the color of the background. Whitish or blueish would have been better IMO.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks all. I appreciate it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 27, 2016)

Great set as always EI. Extreme action! How you frame fast moving stuff like that is pretty incredible. Love #3, the freezing of the dirt, angle of the rider, foot position... just WOW!


----------



## RDenhardt (Jan 27, 2016)

Great set!  That first shot is awesome!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 27, 2016)

Real nice set!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone for looking. Greatly appreciate the comments.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 29, 2016)

Great set


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 29, 2016)

cool shots, pro work!


----------



## BillM (Jan 31, 2016)

Great set, that first one is amazing !!!!


----------

